# repeated heat lamp problems



## Dixi (1 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I don’t know if I’d call myself a newb, I’ve had a snake for two years, but then again that’s probably shorter by far than most people here! But anyway, here’s my issue… I had the same heat lamp for over a year before it suddenly blew up one day. That was sometime this summer. So I got a new lamp and bulb (same kind) and this one only lasted a matter of weeks before blowing up. So I switched brands and ordered two more online. One worked for a few hours before going out, and the other one lasted a few days before it stopped working. And I just bought a new heat lamp and bulb (went back to the old brand), plugged it into multiple outlets in multiple rooms, and it didn’t even come on. Needless to say I’m getting VERY frustrated - this is my fifth heat lamp in just a few months, and my ball python needs heat!! Has anyone else had this trouble with heat lamps? Any idea on why it’s happening/what to do? Thanks!


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Dixi said:


> Hi everyone! I don’t know if I’d call myself a newb, I’ve had a snake for two years, but then again that’s probably shorter by far than most people here! But anyway, here’s my issue… I had the same heat lamp for over a year before it suddenly blew up one day. That was sometime this summer. So I got a new lamp and bulb (same kind) and this one only lasted a matter of weeks before blowing up. So I switched brands and ordered two more online. One worked for a few hours before going out, and the other one lasted a few days before it stopped working. And I just bought a new heat lamp and bulb (went back to the old brand), plugged it into multiple outlets in multiple rooms, and it didn’t even come on. Needless to say I’m getting VERY frustrated - this is my fifth heat lamp in just a few months, and my ball python needs heat!! Has anyone else had this trouble with heat lamps? Any idea on why it’s happening/what to do? Thanks!


Questions:
What type of heat lamp and light source are you using?
Are you using a thermostat on the heat source?
What wattage are you using and for what size vivarium/tank?
Have you checked that all have correct connections to mains and you're not overloading a plug?


----------



## Dixi (1 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> Questions:
> What type of heat lamp and light source are you using?
> Are you using a thermostat on the heat source?
> What wattage are you using and for what size vivarium/tank?
> Have you checked that all have correct connections to mains and you're not overloading a plug?


1. Just a normal heat lamp with bulb… it’s definitely a light
2. I’ve used both 150W and 50W and both stopped working
3. I have not checked connections to mains, I’ll have to have some help on that xD


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

There is definitely a problem!

Overheating of equipment or overloading of electrics are two possible reasons for these blowing.

Might be a simple issue over how you are setting things up.

Could be something more serious, where you need an electrician to advise.

Make and model of heat lamp?
Thermostat? Placement of probe?
size and type of viv? As requested by Elly

How are you checking temps?

Photo of setup likely to help


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Dixi said:


> 1. Just a normal heat lamp with bulb… it’s definitely a light
> 2. I’ve used both 150W and 50W and both stopped working
> 3. I have not checked connections to mains, I’ll have to have some help on that xD


Heat lamp with bulb?
Your light source should be different than you heat source, especially as Royal Pythons need heat 24/7. 
For example: I use a ceramic heating element 24/7 to provide needed temperatures and I also have a uva/uvb light that's on 12hrs a day (off at night).
Need to know type of bulb, wattage and size of vivarium/tank. Also, how are you keeping and monitoring the temperature? Are you using a thermostat connected to the heat source?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

@Dixi we need to know specifics, make or brand of heat lamp, is it a product targeted for use with reptiles or just something you picked up at your local store. You've not mentioned how the enclosure has been set up, nor what make, model and type of thermostat, or confirmed you are using one.

If you don't know how the vivarium has been wired, then that doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence that you have the husbandry right for a Royal python. Knowing how it all works and how its wired is just as important as any other aspect in keeping snakes. 

None of us can advise you on probable cause without knowing these things. But based on the last post you made I would suggest you employ a qualified electrician to check the wiring, both of the vivarium and your house. You should also research the needs of the snake more to ensure you get the correct heater and thermostat. Using a lamp is not ideal as these snakes are more active at night and thus need a true photo period, which a lamp doesn't offer, and turning off the light at night is not good either as these really need access to 32c heat 24/7. There are plenty of care sheets, including a sticky post above which is worth reading. Also post up a picture of your set up and that will help others comment and advise you further


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

What do you mean by "blowing up"? Did the bulb shatter/explode? Or simply stop working?

A year is a good lifespan for a heat lamp. I've not had good luck with any pet-marketed brands except ZooMed (which are decent).

Things that cause bulbs not to work at all: damaged in transit (common; broken filament can often be seen); poor QC at manufacture (cheap bulbs), no power to bulb (fault in fixture or wiring -- can be tested with a multimeter to see if power is flowing to the socket).

Things that cause bulbs to fail prematurely: vibration (does the fixture get moved, especially while the bulb is on?), moisture, power surges (lighting strikes, voltage spike after brownouts), overheating, cheap bulbs.

I'm not sure how overloading plugs or electronics could be a factor in bulb lifespan, but important to avoid anyway.



Malc said:


> If you don't know how the vivarium has been wired, then that doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence that you have the husbandry right for a Royal python. Knowing how it all works and how its wired is just as important as any other aspect in keeping snakes.


Likely this isn't a hard wired fixture. Almost everyone here in the US uses a fixture with a standard AC plug and plugs it into a wall outlet (or into a thermostat which plugs into a wall outlet). Wiring "connections to mains" (what we call "hard wiring") is virtually never done by hobby keepers. My whole reptile room (100+ animals) has nothing hard wired except for the room (ceiling) lighting -- all viv lighting and heating is powered through simple residential plugs.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

My gut feeling is that* if *the OP is using a thermostat it's a simple on / off type and the regular flashing is shortening the lifespan


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Malum Argenteum said:


> Likely this isn't a hard wired fixture. Almost everyone here in the US uses a fixture with a standard AC plug and plugs it into a wall outlet (or into a thermostat which plugs into a wall outlet). Wiring "connections to mains" (what we call "hard wiring") is virtually never done by hobby keepers. My whole reptile room (100+ animals) has nothing hard wired except for the room (ceiling) lighting -- all viv lighting and heating is powered through simple residential plugs.


Which makes this even more concerning if the OP can't fathom out the electrical connection when all it consist of is plugging the lamp into the thermostats output socket and then plugging the thermostat into the wall outlet.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malum Argenteum said:


> I'm not sure how overloading plugs or electronics could be a factor in bulb lifespan, but important to avoid anyway.


Overloading can cause the system to trip, which in turn can kill the bulb. If fused plugs, the fuses can blow from overloading. Energy surges can also blow electrical items.


----------

